# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Компания «Белтелеком» благодарит за участие в акции «Задай вопрос «Белтелеком»

## ByFly

*Уважаемые абоненты, посетители сайта, благодарим вас за участие в акции Задай вопрос Белтелеком!*
	За время проведения мероприятия получено более четырехсот вопросов и предложений по улучшению качества предоставляемых услуг компанией Белтелеком услуг. Среди обсуждаемых тем: новые услуги и сервисы byfly, ZALA, работа справочно-информационной службы 130 и службы технической поддержки 123, тарифная политика предприятия.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

